# 843B skid steer steering issue



## Katada (Jul 20, 2017)

hello everyone ,I have recently purchased an 843B melroe bobcat (1992)for my acreage and my company , I bought it off the auction with a steering issue , The bobcat goes forward and backward with very small speed and the minute it hits an incline it can't go over it also more importantly the skid steer doesn't turn right or left , it seems like it wants to it makes noise , I have lifted the bobcat up off the ground and everything seems to be pulling fine I've dumped a lot of money getting "mechanics" to come over and fix my issue, one guy even charged me 300$ litterally to move the handles up and down I really need it as I need to feed the cattle ect the auxiliary works fine the buckets go up and down pretty good , need some directions , way to test or any information possible on such an issue more information can be delivered just need to ask , thank you.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Either wheel motors or the pump.
Need to have a hydro shop look at it


----------



## Katada (Jul 20, 2017)

But isn't it odd both would shut down at the same time ? And the fact that when I pull it off the ground they go back and forth just fine


----------



## Katada (Jul 20, 2017)

Heard these pumps are expensive and hard to find if they are the pump you got any clue where I would have to take it or get a. New one


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Katada said:


> But isn't it odd both would shut down at the same time ? And the fact that when I pull it off the ground they go back and forth just fine


No it's not odd, improper fluid and filter care, abuse, list goes on.
Of course they work off the ground with no weight


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Katada said:


> But isn't it odd both would shut down at the same time ? And the fact that when I pull it off the ground they go back and forth just fine


Like dieselss said, not at all and that points to the pump being the issue. No load, of course it's going to work fine.

Place in northern Indiana that sells a lot of Bobcat parts cheaper than OEM, I can't remember the name off hand though.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Your probably looking at a pump pressure issue. And there's no cheap fix. That's why it went to auction.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://www.loaderpartssource.com/


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> Your probably looking at a pump pressure issue. And there's no cheap fix. That's why it went to auction.


This.

Skid steers are not something to buy old, high hours, or with known mechanical issues unless you are very self inclined for mechanical work. They will eat you alive paying someone to work on them.

And loaderpartssource is great if you can wait. My bobcat dealer stocks an insane amount of parts, but I do try to order from lps when I can wait for the stuff to come.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

It's only 25 years old. If no one locally can fix it. Take it to the closest Bobcat dealer. But it's going to be pricey.


----------



## Katada (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm just worried that if that isn't the issue and I buy a new pump then I'm down 3,000$ I would like to know if there's a way to be certain and the storie would add up as I bought this off a construction company and even when I took the inspections plate of it was filled with dirt to the top


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Katada said:


> I'm just worried that if that isn't the issue and I buy a new pump then I'm down 3,000$ I would like to know if there's a way to be certain and the storie would add up as I bought this off a construction company and even when I took the inspections plate of it was filled with dirt to the top


Like I said, if ya don't know what to do with it, take it to the dealer.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Katada said:


> I'm just worried that if that isn't the issue and I buy a new pump then I'm down 3,000$ I would like to know if there's a way to be certain and the storie would add up as I bought this off a construction company and even when I took the inspections plate of it was filled with dirt to the top


If you want it to work, it needs to go to the dealer. They can diagnose it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

There's always this for an option.....
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/f-s-2013-new-holland-l223-175hrs.170634/


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

or this
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/f-s-2005-cat-236b-skid-loader.170640/


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Just an idea if you are worried about the cost of the pump.

Can you take it to your dealer and pay them to do a pressure test on the pump? Or will they diagnose your problem for you?

The bobcat dealer in my area will let you pay them to tell you what you need to do and take your machine back home and fix it.


----------



## Katada (Jul 20, 2017)

Yeah that's what my options are weighing down to unfortunately imma book it in but before that I want to get the bobcat in it's best shape so they won't worry about the little thing left and right


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Obvious question, but I assume you've checked to make sure the hydraulic fluid is full?

Replace the filter(s) too.


----------



## Katada (Jul 20, 2017)

I haven't replaced the filter for the fluid but the hydraulic fluid was drained and put new in


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Katada said:


> I haven't replaced the filter for the fluid but the hydraulic fluid was drained and put new in


After all this you didn't replace the filter? It may not be the problem, but it is where you start. I'm out.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Katada said:


> I haven't replaced the filter for the fluid but the hydraulic fluid was drained and put new in


I'd still put a new filter in; may not solve anything, but it can't hurt. Interesting to see if the old filter has crud in it

Always good to change fluids and filters when you buy used stuff; never know what the prior owners did.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Randall Ave said:


> After all this you didn't replace the filter? It may not be the problem, but it is where you start. I'm out.


First place to start, even before replacing fluid. Dirty hydro filters can do crazy things to skidsteers.


----------



## Katada (Jul 20, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> After all this you didn't replace the filter? It may not be the problem, but it is where you start. I'm out.


I have purchased the filter just didn't have the time to install it I haven't touched it this week


----------

